# Hold'em & Hit'em Crawfish Boil



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

[*]_Members_
*24th Annual Crawfish Boil & Fun Run - May 10, 2014*








Whether you like to eat mud bugs, ride a Harley, or socialize with great friends our crawfish boil and fun run will truly be a great time.
Doors open at 2:00 pm and we will start serving at 3:30 pm. We will have 5,500 lbs of Crawfish with potatoes & corn and boudin, sausage, and chicken for those who don't eat crawfish. All you can eat or until it's gone for just $25.00. Soft drinks and adult beverages will be sold onsite

*History*

The original HHC Crawfish Boil started in 1980 when several members decided to do a crawfish boil. Stories say they cooked approximately 100 lbs. That event was held in the Southwest corner of the Astrodome parking lot on a Saturday during the rodeo.
In 1990, Mr. â€œBill" Gault approached Thomas Holt in the main club and said he wanted to host the crawfish boil for the Hold'em & Hit'em Club members and their guests. The idea prospered and ten dollar tickets were printed and sold to the presidents of the Hold'em & Hit'em Club. That first â€œOff the Rodeo Parking Lotâ€ event took place at Bill Gaultâ€™s club known as The Ramblin Rose in Pasadena, Texas.
We now have our party at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club each year in April/May. Our success and growth increases every year too where we cook & serve over 5,500 lbs. of crawfish, 250 lbs. of sausage, chicken quarters, boudin, potatoes and corn. Additionally, we have a motorcycle fun run, concessions, and a silent auction.

*Event Overview*


May 10, 2014
24th Annual Crawfish Boil
Houston Farm & Ranch Club

Doors open at 2:00 pm
Serving will start at 3:30 pm
All you can eat until it's all gone

Download our *2014 Crawfish Boil Flyer*
















*On The Menu*

Our crawfish are cooked to perfection and will make your taste buds clamour for more. Our goal is to provide you with perfectly cooked crawfish for a memorable food experience that we hope you won't soon forget.


*Crawfish*Big juicy mouth watering boiled crawfish - cajun style. All you can eat until it's gone for just $25.00.
*Potatoes & Corn*The perfect addition and tried and true side to crawfish. Our potatoes and corn will surely hit the spot.
*Boudin, Sausage, & Chicken*In addition to our crawfish, we will have on hand cajun boudin, sausage, and chicken for those who want a little extra for their plate.
*HHC Fun Run*

$40.00 per rider (includes all you can eat crawfish) 
Click on image below for more details.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

*tickets*

Please contact Crocker or myself for tickets.

832 309 9099
Russ


----------

